
Show HN: Conduct a Step-by-Step Risk Assessment, Together with Your Project Team - stayintech
https://teamsuccess.io/
======
bastijn
Your landing page should have some indication of what the product is or what
to expect.

Closed it as there is no hints on what the product actually is.

Is this about doing a structured risk assessment for e.g. Security risks,
safety risks etc? Like a design FMEA, security FMEA try to bring up?

------
stayintech
Founder here! I'd be very happy to get any feedback, or hear how your team
currently does risk assessments?

~~~
zck
I expect the biggest issue you're going to have is my answer to your question:
we don't do risk assessments. Never in any company I've worked for have I been
involved with doing one, or even heard that they existed.

Heck, I'm not even really sure what they are. So your tagline "Identify
Project Risks and Issues" \-- that all sounds good, but I don't really know
what it is the tool does! Certainly you're not going to say "in the database,
we need to model the concept of a production date separately from the concept
of the packaging date"; what is it that this product does? Even the online
demo doesn't help: it presents two fields (likelihood and impact) and then
says "now sign up".

So you might want to do more to convince me I should do one of these. How will
it help me? What will it look like?

